
TikTok: Cognitive hacking as the new disinformation frontier - anjel
https://ftalphaville.ft.com/2020/08/14/1597405270000/Cognitive-hacking-as-the-new-disinformation-frontier-/
======
anjel
[https://archive.vn/njq0r](https://archive.vn/njq0r)

